# Racing Mix



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello guys,
I heard people talking about racing mix all the time, Is this their own mix or commercial mix? I am using Winner Cup brand, do they (Winner cup) have racing mix?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Any mix---mix your own or commerical 15%-17 % protein--with 10-15 different seeds.
You will learn that you may feed different for 500 mile race than a 300 mile race.
But Thats "all" flyers own personal opinion.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Any mix---mix your own or commerical 15%-17 % protein--with 10-15 different seeds.
> You will learn that you may feed different for 500 mile race than a 300 mile race.
> But Thats "all" flyers own personal opinion.


Just asking because I dont know. Whats the bennifit of so many different seeds?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would also think that that Protein mix to be a bit high up to 300. There was a good post on racing mixes sometime back. This issue seems to come up a bunch. A good variety of seeds is always good. I would limit the peas and beans and shoot more for the corn and lighter grains. Using fats such as safflower and peanuts for the longer races.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It May be best if you Google Racing pigeon Mixes or something like that.
The above answer was just my opinion anyway.
I am not going to explain why I feed certain seeds & "DRUGS" then get told -by other members I'm wrong- and should not feed that way--I'm sure an EXPERT will post a better answer.
Your birds will fly-up to the 300 mile on [ only ] Puriana Gold and do O K.

I feed Light to Heavy for the races


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> Just asking because I dont know. Whats the bennifit of so many different seeds?


The third item in Homing & Racing Pigeons is a sticky post. you might look there. Have fun with your birds.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

You can google Baden Feed and Supply and it will tell you what different types of feed they have, the percentages and what is in it. Badens is a top qualityfeed I have been using for years with never a problem. (Just a little tidbit) I was watching one of the Taking On Tyson segments and noticed they were using Baden Feed too...

Hank


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Protein should be around 12% for racing...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pigeonslover said:


> Hello guys,
> I heard people talking about racing mix all the time, Is this their own mix or commercial mix? I am using Winner Cup brand, do they (Winner cup) have racing mix?


Talk to a dozen different fliers, and you may very well get a dozen different answers as to what the ideal "racing mix" should be. Some very well known racing experts talk about feed mixes on DVD's such as "Secrets of Champions", and most how to kinds of books on racing pigeons will also have their ideas on what a "good" racing mix should be. 

Most important may actually be, what is available where you live ? What good is it to say "XYZ" is the best, if that is not available where you live ? And besides the actual mixes, the issue of amounts and when, etc comes into play. All and all, enough opinions and ideas out there to have you so confused, you won't really know what is the best advice to follow. 

My personal suggestion is to go visit the top fliers in your combine, and ask the particulars of how and what they feed. Some where in there will be a thread of information which should guide you in the direction of methods, amounts, kinds of feed, and feeding you might best follow. 

To the best of my knowledge, the perfect feed and feeding system has yet to be invented yet. And many of the top fliers feed differently. My post may not help you very much, except to suggest that you find yourself a local mentor and do what he does.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Smith in all your experence why would a top flyer spend $50.00 on a 50lbs. bag of hemp seed? He will not tell me how he uses it and when and why. I've heard a few thing but have not talked to anyone that uses it on a daily feeding program. Is it just to pump up birds for a speed race? I've read it raises the birds body temp and jacks them up a little. Do you know any more? Thanks eric


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ERIC K said:


> Smith in all your experence why would a top flyer spend $50.00 on a 50lbs. bag of hemp seed? He will not tell me how he uses it and when and why. I've heard a few thing but have not talked to anyone that uses it on a daily feeding program. Is it just to pump up birds for a speed race? I've read it raises the birds body temp and jacks them up a little. Do you know any more? Thanks eric


 For the same reason that they buy all the various kinds of things which are sold at the pigeon supply houses. Because they believe that it gives them an edge. The really good masters will have all kinds of bags of seperate seeds and then they will feed according to the needs of the day. They will attempt to load up the birds with higher levels of carbs and fat for a race event. For most fanciers, obtaining various quality seeds and custom feeding every day is not something that many will be able to pull off effectively. Me, I am simply too lazy. I have neither the loft, location, nor time and energy to really master local race events. For me that aspect is "just" a hobby, my real interest is in breeding better pigeons, and for that I need others to fly them for me. So, I simply feed pelllets and for my purposes that has been just fine.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Many of the masters state that as long as the feed is somewhere in the ballpark for racing needs as far a Fats, Carbos, and Proteins, that what it really comes down to is how good the birds are. Warren's energy is in the right place. Make feed simple and breed better birds. In one-loft races the feed is the same for all. I comes down to which birds can win the battle at the feed, the perch and the basket. I have read a bunch about what to feed racing birds even know I do not personally race. Most are consistent on Protein and fat levels throughout the season. Most start with a base mix, go lighter on the short races to cut the proteins and add a few fats on the longer races. Find a simple program, base mix. Warren uses pellets. The bag tells you what to mix. Can't be any easier than that.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

*Pigeon Feed*

Can anyone tell me where I can get some good Pigeon Feed.Near Harrisburg PA. Thanks


----------

